# Any interesting ways to relieve boredom?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Elsewhere1 said:


> @skycloud86
> 
> Ok thanks mom.....................


Firstly, if I was your biological parent I would be your dad - my gender identity may be unclear, but my biological sex is male, so I would be a father, not a mother. Secondly, I am only informing you of the rules.


----------



## ChocolateTsunami (Apr 10, 2011)

@skycloud86 sounds like your sexually frustrated what ticked you off ?????sex was just an sugesstion and it does cure boredom, sadness, and frustration.....im just saying


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@skycloud86

Ok well thanks dad


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ChocolateTsunami said:


> @skycloud86 sounds like your sexually frustrated what ticked you off ?????sex was just an sugesstion and it does cure boredom, sadness, and frustration.....im just saying


Why do you assume that I'm sexually frustrated, at at all bothered about how much or how little sex I get? Just because I'm biologically male doesn't mean that I'm some hysterical little moron who needs to have sex every day in order to feel like a man.

If the OP was looking for sexual activities, she would have posted this thread in the sex and relationships forum.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Why do you assume that I'm sexually frustrated, at at all bothered about how much or how little sex I get? Just because I'm biologically male doesn't mean that I'm some hysterical little moron who needs to have sex every day in order to feel like a man.
> 
> If the OP was looking for sexual activities, she would have posted this thread in the sex and relationships forum.


Don't worry much on what they say about you. Though it is a bit off topic but you guys should get along before it gets out of hand. *Hugs everyone*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Konan said:


> Don't worry much on what they say about you. Though it is a bit off topic but you guys should get along before it gets out of hand. *Hugs everyone*


I don't worry at all, to be honest. I just get annoyed when people make assumptions based on a person's biological sex and/or gender identity.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@skycloud86

I originally was replying to purplevelvetmask. She was inquiring about ways to relieve boredom. I know we could discuss this in another forum but I didn't want her to have to move her original post............ Sorry for giving you a hard time


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't worry at all, to be honest. I just get annoyed when people make assumptions based on a person's biological sex and/or gender identity.


Assumptions are just assumptions which turn out to be wrong a lot so shouldn't annoy much either. Everyone is entitled to their opinion no? In this case though I think its fair to say people are just speaking their minds which shouldn't have penalty. If it gets too much worse and personal though I'm sure someone will settle it. Either case everything will be fine and no harm will be done in the end.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Elsewhere1 said:


> @skycloud86
> 
> I originally was replying to purplevelvetmask. She was inquiring about ways to relieve boredom. I know we could discuss this in another forum but I didn't want her to have to move her original post............ Sorry for giving you a hard time


It's OK.

...........


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Respond to internal stimulus. Theoretically, a human could drown out all external stimulus and be 100% lost in thought until they died of starvation(thirst w/e). With this basic knowledge, it is boredom that becomes difficult to maintain.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> Respond to internal stimulus. Theoretically, a human could drown out all external stimulus and be 100% lost in thought until they died of starvation(thirst w/e). With this basic knowledge, it is boredom that becomes difficult to maintain.


I never thought of it that way before; thanks, it seems interesting.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

oooooh, I know the cure for boredom.
Okay, here is how you do it:

Get a piece of blank art paper. Something sort of heavy with a slight tooth is best.
Get a box of oil pastels.
Get some workable fixatif from the art store.
Get several paper towels and a piece of tissue.
Get a finely pointed sharp metal object such as a metal quill pen nib.

peel a light colored oil pastel such as peach, yellow, or pale blue.
Rub the peeled edge of the pastel as hard as you can into the paper without tearing it.
cover the entire surface with a thick layer of light colored pastel. 
Use a paper towel to rub off any excess pastel in small circular motions, smoothing the remaining pastel into the paper until there is no white visible underneath.

Peel a dark colored pastel.
Carefully rub the dark pastel over the surface of the light pastel you already applied, taking care not to scratch it. Try to apply it as evenly and thoroughly as possible.
when the entire surface is covered except for the inevitable spots that show through, use a fingertip to even it out by gently pushing the thicker bits into the little gaps until the color is nearly uniform with some slight mottling.
Use a tissue to gently polish the surface of the dark pastel until it is shiny.
Apply a thin coat of workable fixatif. If you use too much, it will be hard to scratch through it evenly and to get fine lines.

Look carefully at the mottling. Start scrying. ...well, sort of. Look for any shapes that stand out, or that look like specific objects.
Use the scratching tool (pen nib or whatever you found) to scrape off the dark pastel in order to bring those shapes out. You will be drawing with light, so plan accordingly and avoid making any outlines unless you want them to be in the light color instead of the dark one. Once you have a few major objects defined, look for interconnections between them. Observe how they relate to each other in the space. Bring out any abstract shapes that describe the feeling of the spaces between them. When the page has about an even amount of dark spaces and light spaces, it is finished, or if you like more dark than light (or more light than dark) that's cool too, because it is yours. 

Now that you have created your eye-candy, spray it again with the workable fixatif. Frame it. You can hang it on your wall, or you can leave the back off of the frame and put it someplace where light can get through it, like a window. Stare at it and make up stories about it. Try to figure out what it means about your subconscious mind. Use it like dreaming to figure out what you are thinking underneath it all.

Here is an example of one of my earliest pieces of subjectivist art. Yours will be different, of course, according to whatever is in your head. This also makes a great project for entertaining children, if they are old enough to be trusted with sharp objects.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

take the things that you find boring and add an element of danger to it. Read a boring book but do it while leaning back on a chair to that point where your like "Everything is going to erupt into chaos if I lean back further" Think that and then lean back further!!!! its exciting because I used exclamation marks.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Konan said:


> I never thought of it that way before; thanks, it seems interesting.


Yea what's crazy is that only humans are capable of that. Obviously, NTs are born with an exceptional ability to do that, but anybody regardless of type is able. It's the brain that's important -- particularly -- the frontal lobe. 

The problem is that the vast majority of people are addicted to external stimulus. When they don't get it, they're bored. They're chemically hardwired to automatically respond to the environment, without much thought. This explains why most humans are Sensors, if the early humans were mostly iNtuitives, we would have been dead by now! XD

The deeper the active inner thoughts are, the more neuroplasticity kicks in -- literally changing our reality. Thank God for our massive neocortex.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Depends on how far your willing to go.Personally,I'd get the gang together for some exciting excursions.Going around the city,starting trouble(nothing to extreme though),Wacthing and engaging the crazies and wierdos,exploring all the exciting happenings of the city.Get yourself out and mobile..excite the senses,arouse your passions....let yourself go..I think i heard somewhere that "boredom is a state of mind"


----------

